# Over Night Film



## spottail1588 (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Nice trip. PBR= Plenty Beautiful Reds> How's that Salt Marsh doing?


----------



## patrickrhea36 (Sep 16, 2013)

Love the saltmarsh its really the prefect platform for flyfishing down here in Naples it can run the open bays and can run up in the creeks!


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Very cool vid! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## byrdseye (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Awesome video!


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

Very cool video and boat.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice job....and great choice on the brew!


----------



## patrickrhea36 (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone!


----------



## flhooper (May 26, 2013)

Sweet Vid! Was thinking about making a trip to that area. Where did you launch your boat from?


----------



## patrickrhea36 (Sep 16, 2013)

I personally launched out of Goodland but my buddies launched at Port of the Islands.


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet vid!


----------



## lucasmccurdy (Jan 9, 2013)

Great vid! truly professional.

I fish/camp the back out of Choko several times a year. I just started fly fishing several months ago and had my first shots down there last weekend, and came very close to hooking up several times. I'm not sure i am using the proper fly's. Any recommendations for fly pattern for reds and snook in the back country?


----------



## brunyan (May 22, 2012)

Nicely done.


----------



## jacobhicks112 (Sep 23, 2014)

awesome video man!


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Great video Patrick. Excellent job on the Allen Omega vid as well.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

veery nice


----------

